# Style in retro prints and pics



## Buster Brown (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm a fan of the old advertising posters than are being reproduced as wall art. Here's a few that may be of particular interest to members of this forum:

If only Arrow still made these ...
https://www.art.com/asp/sp-asp/_/gt...htm?isV=Y&ui=B15BF41900664183A43F6E771697C91A

I'm not sure what's more anachronistic, the suit or the seat!
https://www.art.com/asp/sp-asp/_/PD...igID=6369&ui=B15BF41900664183A43F6E771697C91A

Train travel must have been nice, 'back in the day':
https://www.art.com/asp/sp-asp/_/PD...sOrig=SCH&ui=B15BF41900664183A43F6E771697C91A

I use this on one of my luggage tags:
https://www.art.com/asp/sp-asp/_/PD...sOrig=SCH&ui=B15BF41900664183A43F6E771697C91A


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a few posters of steamship lines, but ones that emphasized the ships rather than travel. Normandie, Empress of Australia, Mauretania, Ile-de-France, etc.

I think it would've been cool to have traveled in the heyday of the trans-Atlantic passenger lines. Or a dirigible!:crazy:


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Buster Brown said:


> I'm a fan of the old advertising posters than are being reproduced as wall art. Here's a few that may be of particular interest to members of this forum:
> 
> If only Arrow still made these ...
> https://www.art.com/asp/sp-asp/_/gt...htm?isV=Y&ui=B15BF41900664183A43F6E771697C91A
> ...


Some charming examples, Buster.


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

Those are all great images. I buy old magazines from the 1925-1965 era occasionally. The ads, article illustrations, and covers are often exceptionally appealing. Old issues of _Fortune _are so magnificent, one can scarcely imagine their being sold on news-stands!


----------



## lmno643 (May 13, 2009)

*puma chaussures Chaussures Puma CAT II en Remise Blanc et Bleu WJ085*

Basic ?l?gance chic et charme font de cette puma speed de base facile! Puma chaussures sont votre premier choix. Soft cuir synth?tique haut brod? sur la conception de la bo?te de tep sont r?gl?s. Alternative-crochet et boucle pour faciliter ON / OFF est la conception sp?ciale des chaussures Puma. Semelle EVA pour un confort accru sont les raisons de sa popularit?. Semelle en caoutchouc durable est le symbole de haute qualit?. Logo belle Ferrari vous fait charmant, qui marque ?galement les .	Sexe: Femme	Poids d?environ: 900g


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

topbroker said:


> Those are all great images. I buy old magazines from the 1925-1965 era occasionally. The ads, article illustrations, and covers are often exceptionally appealing. Old issues of _Fortune _are so magnificent, one can scarcely imagine their being sold on news-stands!


My wife bought me three of these and the covers framed by a specialist in preservation. I miss the old style of Fortune - not only the art but the content. Those magazines were actually really interesting back then.


----------

